# Measuring Red Belly



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I just measured Diesel tonight and wanted to share the method and experience I used. I used Frank's method of laying the piranha on a wet towel and measuring then. I got a towel and wetted it using the water from the tank and placed another dry towel between it and the surface to keep from making too much of a mess. The hardest part was wrangling Diesel in amongst 15 other piranha's besides himself. After some effort I pulled him from the tank and placed him onto the moist towel which he flopped a little but I had the net on him until he stopped and then released the net and got the camera and measuring tape real quick and snapped three pics and here is the best one. This is a great method for measuring your piranha's IMO. Thanks Frank. Diesel is very close to 9" TL if not there.


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

nice, i bet hes thinking... PUT ME BACK IN FEKIN WATER! lol,nice P


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

id say he is about 5 or 6mm from 9inchs


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, he was none too happy when I was chasing him with the net, none to happy when I took him out of his home and onto a wet towel...but happy again when I put him back with his friends.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He is hella cute I love that fish a lot.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

He's my fatty.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cograts, using Frank's method there is not a chance someone dispute over Diesel's length...we can also see he is about 7 1/2 " SL and still growing...!


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

That is a beautiful fish RCR. How long has he been so silver and how old would you figure him to be?

And yes i do realize that the flash promotes alot of shine.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fixed the exact measurements on rosecityrhom photo. And yes the fish is just under the 9 inch TL.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a really pretty fish im gonna try that at home to see how big mine are.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

RCR,

Sigh.... Thought that guy was 12". Anyways I felt the same way about my largest until I took him out and measured him at 10 3/4".


----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice looking Natt. you have there.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> thats a really pretty fish im gonna try that at home to see how big mine are.


 Just make sure you leave the net on him until he/she stops flopping which is what I did...once he stopped flopping he just sat there calmly.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice fish...but she needs to go on a diet...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> x-J-x Posted on May 10 2003, 05:34 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nice fish...but she needs to go on a diet...


 They are all _she_ especially if they have a nice well fed belly.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I guess we'll either know when he/she breeds or when he/she dies and we open the belly...other then that we won't know the sex right Frank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rosecityrhom Posted on May 10 2003, 06:41 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I guess we'll either know when he/she breeds or when he/she dies and we open the belly...other then that we won't know the sex right Frank.


 Don't know, bring the fish over for dissection and see what you come up with.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good post RCR. Great method....


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Maybe it's a he in drag.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Neoplasia Posted on May 10 2003, 07:19 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Maybe it's a he in drag.


 Don't we have somebody here that can tell us what they are thinking?







I know, lets call the animal psychic hotline. Piranas in Drag Anonymous.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> I just measured Diesel tonight and wanted to share the method and experience I used. I used Frank's method of laying the piranha on a wet towel and measuring then. I got a towel and wetted it using the water from the tank and placed another dry towel between it and the surface to keep from making too much of a mess. The hardest part was wrangling Diesel in amongst 15 other piranha's besides himself. After some effort I pulled him from the tank and placed him onto the moist towel which he flopped a little but I had the net on him until he stopped and then released the net and got the camera and measuring tape real quick and snapped three pics and here is the best one. This is a great method for measuring your piranha's IMO. Thanks Frank. Diesel is very close to 9" TL if not there.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Piranha's are not sexually dimorphic which I had the pleasure of confirming this first hand last weekend down at Frank's. He was very nice to let me and my girlfriend dissect a few piranha specimens. He asked me what sex I thought one was before I cut it open and I told him using Nate's logic that since the belly is larger that it was a female. Of course...under that logic I was wrong...it ended up being male.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rosecityrhom Posted on May 10 2003, 09:55 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Piranha's are not sexually dimorphic which I had the pleasure of confirming this first hand last weekend down at Frank's. He was very nice to let me and my girlfriend dissect a few piranha specimens. He asked me what sex I thought one was before I cut it open and I told him using Nate's logic that since the belly is larger that it was a female. Of course...under that logic I was wrong...it ended up being male.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

<-- hahahahah!!!! That's a great smilie. Btw, any update on the experiment?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> <-- hahahahah!!!! That's a great smilie. Btw, any update on the experiment?


 thats right..forgot about that ...when or is this experiment still on course?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > rosecityrhom Posted on May 10 2003, 09:55 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Piranha's are not sexually dimorphic which I had the pleasure of confirming this first hand last weekend down at Frank's. He was very nice to let me and my girlfriend dissect a few piranha specimens. He asked me what sex I thought one was before I cut it open and I told him using Nate's logic that since the belly is larger that it was a female. Of course...under that logic I was wrong...it ended up being male.


 What was that for Frank?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> Nice fish...but she needs to go on a diet...


 No he doesn't he is a prettyfish the way he is he is the fatty of the bunch


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Great looking red. Please don't tell me you named it after f*cking vin diesel.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

My GF is obsessed with that dork. So I let her pick a name of one and she wanted to call him Vin Diesel so I compromised and said Diesel.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Girlfriends shouldn't name fish, it's that simple. Especially one that's as cool as that.

christ-you should've lied and said it was named after the fuel-it's more tolerable than that talentless douchebag and his shitty movies.

You should've made like your avatar and named it Buddy Christ.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rosecityrhom Posted on May 11 2003, 01:54 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> (hastatus @ May 10 2003, 04:04 PM) .......What was that for Frank?


An inside joke. Think about it.
















BTW, the 14 inch ternetzi is now open for public viewing via the Piranha Science Forum.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

scarfish said:


> Girlfriends shouldn't name fish, it's that simple. Especially one that's as cool as that.
> 
> christ-you should've lied and said it was named after the fuel-it's more tolerable than that talentless douchebag and his shitty movies.
> 
> You should've made like your avatar and named it Buddy Christ.


 Honestly thats why I agreed to name him Diesel is for the fuel and not the no talent ass clown.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Unfortunately that plan's out the window now by telling everyone the real story. We all know you like his movies.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> Unfortunately that plan's out the window now by telling everyone the real story. We all know you like his movies.


 Hey now, I leave the room whenever she wants to watch XXX...worst actor and movie IMO. Oh well, Diesel is my favorite fish despite the origin of his/her name.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

diesel is your p's name 
that just rock








sorry to get off the topic


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

He's my biggest piranha and will probably remain the largest if he continues to grow...fingers crossed, now I can use him as an eye judge for the other piranha in the tank. I would say my next largest is just over 8 inches.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He is my favorite piranha, and vin diesel is cool I am not obessed with him either, and kev doesn't like his movies.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

pcrose said:


> He is my favorite piranha, and vin diesel is cool I am not obessed with him either, and kev doesn't like his movies.


 Damn that no talent ass clown. This did kinda derail my thread...but oh well.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats a good size red. Did you get your reds when they were small?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I got him when he was around 5-6 inches TL. Where you been at MPower? I haven't see you posting in awhile...good to see you back.


----------

